# New from Alabama



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello! I've been lurking for a few weeks trying to learn what I can about these skinny water boats. I'm into all kinds of fishing and prefer fly fishing whenever I can. Most of my fishing is on creeks and rivers for trout and smallmouth bass. I live near Lake Guntersville and occasionally fish there. I'm also interested in doing some saltwater fly fishing in the future.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Glad to have some participation from the north. I lived in Birmingham during college and lived to wade the east, west and canyon section of the little river for redeyes.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

eagle24 said:


> Hello! I've been lurking for a few weeks trying to learn what I can about these skinny water boats. I'm into all kinds of fishing and prefer fly fishing whenever I can. Most of my fishing is on creeks and rivers for trout and smallmouth bass. I live near Lake Guntersville and occasionally fish there. I'm also interested in doing some saltwater fly fishing in the future.


Welcome from a Texas sight caster.


----------



## FliFisha (Jan 10, 2016)

Sounds kinda like we're in the same skiff, glad I'm not the only freshwater trying to go salt water!


----------

